# Anyone fancy a Sol Cambell?



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Having a quick half then off home!

:lol:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

"quick" ? ?

I must have been watching a different game. :lol:


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Wasn't he down at Toys R Us giving a game away?


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Do you think hes nipped off to the pub with Luque?


----------

